# little question about shipping



## -Marco23- (Oct 29, 2010)

Hello!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I've a doubt..
On Hong Gong post Initially i seen: The item (***********) was posted on 21-Oct-2010 and is being processed for delivery to the addressee.

Today i read: Destination - Italy
The item (************) was posted on 21-Oct-2010.

When the package was shipped for my country?






 Thanks^^


----------



## Costello (Oct 29, 2010)

it probably "took the plane" on the 21st and is now being processed in Italy by another company in order to deliver it to your house.


----------



## Yuan (Oct 29, 2010)

Usually HK Post last message is like this:

The item (RB168841647HK) left Hong Kong for its destination on 14-Oct-2010

But on a HK item I bought day 15 showed the same message as yours. So I think it is normal.


----------



## -Marco23- (Oct 29, 2010)

So this package is in Hong Kong or It coming to my country??
Or it is in Italy?


----------



## janeyuyi (Oct 29, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 22 October 2010
> Outbound Airmail Service
> 
> With Thanksgiving Day and Christmas approaching, there has been a significant increase recently in outbound airmail traffic. As the supply of air cargo space might not be able to cope with the demand, some airmail items destined for the US, Brazil and Europe are subject to delays of three to four days until further notice.



quoted from Hong Kong Post http://www.hongkongpost.com/eng/publicatio...1022b/index.htm


----------



## Skiller23 (Oct 29, 2010)

-Marco23- said:
			
		

> So this package is in Hong Kong or It coming to my country??
> Or it is in Italy?


i think it's still in HK, it will mark "the item has left HK" when it does


----------

